# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  كلمات انجليزية تسيء لديننا

## أبو ذر الفاضلي

احذر من هذه الكلمات الإنكليزية التي تسيء لديننا .
أولاً ـ استخدم كلمة ( Masjid) بدلاً عن كلمة ( Mosque) في جميع المستندات والمخططات ؛ لأن ( Mosque) تعني بيت البعوض .
ثانياً ـ يجب عدم استخدام كلمة ( Mecca  ) ؛ لأنها تعني بيت الخمر ، ومن الضروري تسميتها ( Makkah  ) .
ثالثاً ـ عدم اختصار اسم الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إلى ( Mohd ) ؛ لأنها تعني الكلب ذو الفم الكبير ـ حاشا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ومن الضروري كتابة اسمه كاملاً ( Muhammad  ) .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

غيرة مشكورة تحتاج إلى توثيق!
1 - كلمة ( Mosque) لا تعني بيت البعوض، بل هي كلمة (مسجد) بعينها بعد أن دخلها التحريف بسبب دخولها إلى أوربا من  طريق أعاجم الأندلس.
2 - كلمة (Mecca) بالحرف الكبير اسم مكة المكرمة، وبالحرف الصغير (mecca) لا تعني بيت الخمر، بل معناها (قبلة)، أي المكان الذي يكون مركز الاهتمام، كما يقولون في الجرائد (الأهرام قبلة السياح)، وأصلها طبعاً من كلمة مكة المكرمة بالحرف الكبير.
3 - لا توجد كلمة (Mohd) في اللغة الإنجليزية الشائعة، لا بمعنى الكلب ذو الفم الكبير ولا بأي معنى آخر.
انظر الصور المرفقة من قاموس ياهو

----------


## ابن عبيد الغامدي

تسلم يمناك يا خزانة الأدب ،، كفيت ووفيت ..

ويا كثر ما يتناقل من مثل هذا الكلام في المنتديات !!

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

لا يصح إطلاقا أن تترجم المصطلحات الدينية لأنها بلا شك توقع في فهم مغلوط
فالصلاة أقوال وأفعال معلومة، وكلمة pray  تعني صلاة النصارى التي هي الدعاء بترتيل معين وعلى نمط معين
وكذا الصوم
والحج 
والإيمان
والجهاد
فلا ينبغي ولا يصح ترجمتها
بل المتعين ذكرها بلفظها العربي، ثم بيانها وتوضيحها

----------


## أبو ذر الفاضلي

أنا لم أشأ أن أرد على ما قيل من قبل ، فأنا لا فضل لي في الموضوع ، إذ أنا ناقل لما ظننته نافعاً . فمن شاء الأخذ بها فليأخذ ، ومن شاء أن يضرب بها عرض الحائظ فليفعل . 
ولكني أود أن اشير الى بعض النقاط : 
1 ـ ما معنى بعوض بالإنكليزية؟ قارن بين هذه الكلمة وبين كلمة ( المسجد ) ، فستعرف وجه الشبه .
2 ـ إن عدم معرفة شخص ما بكلمة ما لا يعني عدم وجودها ، والرسالة التي نشرتها أرسلت لي من مسلمين غيارى يعيشون في خارج البلاد الإسلامية ، وهم يسمعون هذه الكلمات وأظنهم يعون جيداً ما تعنيه .
3 ـ إن الدعوة تهدف الى استخدام الكلمات العربية ، قطعاً للشك ، وكما قال الأخ عبد العزيز .
4 ـ قول الأخ الغامدي أن هذه كلام منتديات ، أولسنا نحن في منتدى ؟
وفق الله الجميع لخير هذه الأمة .
وبارك الله فيكم .

----------


## حسين العسقلاني

(ابتسامة) لسنا في منتدى بل في مجلس علمي 
جزى الله الغيورين والموضحين للأمر خيرا ووفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أخي العزيز
العلم يقوم على التوثيق وليس على إحسان الظنّ بالأصدقاء
وهذه فرصة للتجربة: فطالب أصحابك بالتوثيق وانظر ماذا يكون!

----------


## مصطفى القرني

> 1 ـ ما معنى بعوض بالإنكليزية؟ قارن بين هذه الكلمة وبين كلمة ( المسجد ) ، فستعرف وجه الشبه .


كونها تشبها في كثير من الحروف لايعني مشابهتها في المعنى وهذا موجود في العربية والانجليزية
مثاله في الانجليزية
park= متنزه او موقف
bark=نباح الكلب
ولم أجد مايدل على كلامك في القواميس الموجودة عندي" بابليون والوافي"
والخطأ وارد

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> لا يصح إطلاقا أن تترجم المصطلحات الدينية لأنها بلا شك توقع في فهم مغلوط
> فالصلاة أقوال وأفعال معلومة، وكلمة pray تعني صلاة النصارى التي هي الدعاء بترتيل معين وعلى نمط معين
> وكذا الصوم
> والحج 
> والإيمان
> والجهاد
> فلا ينبغي ولا يصح ترجمتها
> بل المتعين ذكرها بلفظها العربي، ثم بيانها وتوضيحها


كلام جميل جدا لكن لانستطيع إلزام الدول الغربية بذلك اما في أوساطنا فصحيح

----------


## أبو عاصم النبيل

ومن التوثيق العلمي النظر في مظان معاني الكلمات 
وأما النقل اعتمادا على الغيرة والحماس والحب والعاطفة فهذا ليس من الدين في شيء وما أوقع كثيرا ممن وقع من المخالفين في مخالفاتهم إلا غيرتهم على الدين وحبهم للدين 
وأما أنك ناقل فحسب فلم تشر إلى نقلك بأدنى إشارة في مشاركتك سلمك الله وهذا ليس من الأمانة العلمية 
وكذلكم سلمك الله ألست في منتدى 
بلى أنت في منتدى ولكن شتان بين منتدى عالم حواء وعالم الأزياء والطبخ ومنتدى علمي يذوذ عن حياض الكتاب والسنة فالمقصود بقوله ينتشر في المنتديات
اي نقل عوام وليس نقل طلاب علم نقلا مبنيا على التوثيق العلمي الرصين الحصين الذي ينبئ أن صاحب النقل طالب علم متحر مدقق من أهل الفن 
أرجو أن أكون قد بينت لك المراد 
والله الهادي إلى  سبيل الرشاد وهو خير معين

----------


## أبو ذر الفاضلي

الأخ أبو عاصم الموضوع كتب في شهر تموز من العام الماضي ، وسيكون قد مضى عليه زهاء سنة ، وآخر تعليقة كانت في شهر آب من العام الماضي ، فماذا تريد بإثارة الموضوع مجددا ؟
أشكرك على نصائحك القيمة ومنك نستفيد . 
،/ وصرنا والحمد لله علكة يمضغها من شاء ، أنا تركت الموضوع لكرهي للمراء والجدال  ، أما أنك تأتي لتلقي بكلام خشن ، فهذا أمر غير مقبول ، وأنا أكره أن أواجهك بمثل أسلوبك ، ولو أنك قرأت الموضوع بفهم لوجدت نفسك قد جانبت الصواب ، فقد ذكرت أن الموضوع أرسله لي طلبة عرب يعيشون في الخارج ، وأنا لست أستاذا باللغة الإنكليزية ، فهو مجرد تنويه ، وقلت من شاء أن يأخذ به فليأخذ ، ومن شاء أن يتركه فلتركه ، أما موضوع نحن في منتدى أم لا ، فهذه مزحة أطلقها الأخ حسين العسقلاني ، وقد أجبته بمزحة مثلها .
باختصار الموضوع لا يستحق النقاش بعد .
ولا أدري من أين لك أن تقول : وأما النقل اعتمادا على الغيرة والحماس والحب والعاطفة فهذا ليس من الدين في شيء  .؟
فهل أنت مفتي الثقلين لتحرم ما تريد وتبيح ما تريد ؟ ومن اين لك أنه ليس من الدين في شيء ، وما قيمة الدين من دون غيرة عليه ؟ أهو مجرد سطور وصفحات وكتب ؟
أما منتدى حواء وعالم الأزياء ، فهذا ليس من ديدني ولا من شيمي ، ولا تخلط الغث بالسمين ، ورحم الله امرأً عرف قدره ، فأنا لست مراهقاً لتبدرني بهذه الكلمات ، بل لعلي أكبر من أبيك سناً ؟

----------


## رشيد الحلو

أخي أبا ذر،
قد قلت قولاً واتيت فيه بمعلومات وحذرت الأمة من كلمات إنجليزية، ورد عليك الأخ الفاضل رداًُ موثقاً. وتبين من الكلامين أنه يعرف الإنجليزية وأنت لا تعرفها. وكنت أنتظر منك أن تفيء إلى الحق وأن تقر له بما قال. 
ولك الشكر أخي لروحك الطيبة

----------

